# Boston Brewery @ Willoughby's



## Whistlingjack (18/7/10)

Exciting ideas start brewing at winery

16th July 2010, 15:00 WST

It has a reputation as one of WAs premier wine regions, but a bold venture by a local winery has added a new liquid lure to the Great Southern.
Willoughby Park is set to become home to Denmarks first on-site brewery when its add-on enterprise, Boston Brewery, begins commercial operation this summer.
Not surprisingly, head brewer Fiona Geraty is expecting to be a big hit among Willoughby Parks male visitors.
Ive had marriage proposals from all over the State, she said.
The enthusiastic Ms Geraty brings a wealth of beer-making experience back to the region where she spent her schooling years, having worked in Broomes boutique Matsos Brewery and Fremantles Sail and Anchor for seven years.
Ms Geratys knowledge will be complemented by her assistant, Sarah Shanahan, who is also assistant winemaker at Willoughby Park. 
Both are committed to engineering a range of beers suited to the region.
Its going to be good to get out there and see what the locals are into and brew to their taste, Ms Geraty said. 
I think well start with an English-style ale with plenty of flavour and move into some easy-drinking lagers come summer time.
Wine and beer aside, the brewery was purchased as part of a major marketing realignment to develop the business and property as a must-see tourist destination in the Great Southern.
Project manager Michael Goundrey has a vision that includes attracting new clientele to the area and promoting the premises as a premier music venue during the summer and winter months.
We employed Fiona because we wanted to get it right from the start, he said. 
We want to develop the property as a tourist attraction and bring a different clientele who wouldnt normally come in to visit.
Plans for a major revamp of the existing winery are already underway, with a 180sqm indoor beer garden expected to be one of the main features. 
Mr Goundrey said he wanted to be able to provide people with a venue to enjoy live music during winter.

JOSH NYMAN
ALBANY ADVERTISER


Albany Advertiser article

WJ


----------



## randyrob (7/2/12)

Cruised past this place on Sunday and saw the signs on the road. We were staying in Albany so popped back for lunch.
Went with a couple of other Brewers and after not having so much luck with the local brewery in Albany
we decided to place it safe and grab the tasting paddle first. Fiona has done an outstanding job on the beers
especially for only being open for a short while (10 weeks) the standout for us was the Lager, they also had
a Munich Lager & a English IPA on tap. The Hefe had just blown dry so we didn't get to sample that.

The layout of the place is very "little creatures" with the brewery showcased behind the bar and an open kitchen serving
wood fired pizzas from the rear, while the middle is the dining area.

As a bonus for the wifes, they do wine tastings and we all walked away with at least a couple of bottles each. 
Well worth the visit.














Rob.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/2/12)

They should market the place better , I didnt even know it existed. Looks great BTW. :icon_cheers: 
Nev


----------



## clay (7/2/12)

stopped in here about a month ago for lunch. Place was packed and we were told it was going to be 45minutes till were could get a table. Ended up going somewhre else. Shame. food looked good and I was keen to sample their brews.


----------



## drew9242 (12/2/12)

Finally got my ass into gear and checked this place out. The Lager was very enjoyable with a good punch of bitterness. The Hefe was great on a 30 degree day. We took our kids with us and they had a great time in the huge sandpit. Will defiantly be going back for a feed next time. Good to see we have a brew pub in driving distance with some good beer.


----------



## randyrob (12/2/12)

Just got word they are filling Growlers too...


----------



## drew9242 (12/2/12)

Yes they had a heap of them there yesterday. Was going to buy one but finances didn't agree this week.


----------



## equalheights (12/2/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> They should market the place better , I didnt even know it existed. Looks great BTW. :icon_cheers:
> Nev



Agreed, went by there this week and wouldn't have known it existed if not for the sign on the road. Internet searches before the trip only came up with "Denmark Brews and Ales", but this place is much better! I liked the (I?)PA and the pilsener; Hefe finished a bit dry for my taste, and it seems like everyones doing a dark lager these days...yet to understand why.


----------



## johnw (27/10/12)

Staying with the missus folks and Boston Brewery is literally 2 minutes down the road. This is the second time i have been to the brewery and the food was the same brewery style as before, nice wood fired pizzas with an accompaniment of other palate challenging dishes.We stuck the the pizza as we all wanted a quick feed. 

Last time i went in May 2012 the wheat was underdone with it being thin and the yeast seeming like it have knocked off early on the few days it should have been putting in the hard yards. The other beers were good but not yet refined.

This time the wheat was the same, but hey had a new beer, an American Pale Ale. This I really liked. I am very fond of and used to American craft brew version of APA's: Very hoppy. This seemed more like an Aussie version of an APA made to not insult the mega swill masses but it was done really well. I like to sample the wares when i go to brewery's but this time i stuck with the same. It was just quality easy drinking. 

The others at the table had a wheat which i discussed above and the dark lager. The dark lager is a lot more refined this time with a great dark malt flavour and zero aftertaste this time. The missus loves the black and has trouble coming back (to the white or light colour) and she digged it. 

All in all i think this place is getting better. With it being such a mall litreage brewery and having seasonal turnover they dont get as much chance to refine the process as quickly as high turnover joints. Given time they are definitely improving and I am enjoying the journey with them.

A great addition to the Great Southern.


----------

